# [RISOLTO]Problemi con nuovo kernel 2.6.16-r3 e ndiswrapper

## digu

Ciao a tutti ho compilato il nuovo kernel per gentoo 2.6.16-r3 solo che ho dei problemi con il caricamento del modulo ndiswrapper che mi avvia la mia scheda wifi.

Sulla macchina ho un bkp del kernel 2.6.15-r1 su cui ndiswrapper funziona correttamente e al momento sto usando questo per avviare la macchina...

Se invece al boot seleziono il nuovo kernel su grub non riesco ad avviare la rete...

Ho controllato allora se il modulo ndiswrapper e' installato:

```
ndiswrapper -l
```

mi visualizza il driver corretto della scheda wifi e dice che driver e hw sono presenti...

se faccio:

```
depmod -a
```

e poi:

```
modprobe ndiswrapper
```

mi dice:

```
FATAL: "non posso trovare il modulo ndiswapper"
```

(ho tradotto quello che scriveva)

allora sono andato alla ricerca del modulo ndiswrapper.ko e me lo trova in:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
```

devo reinstallare il modulo? come posso risolvere il problema per usare il nuovo kernel?

----------

## cloc3

prima di riemergere ndiswrapper una seconda volta dai:

```

ln -sfn linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r3 /usr/src/linux

```

----------

## digu

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> prima di riemergere ndiswrapper una seconda volta dai:
> 
> ```
> 
> ln -sfn linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r3 /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

Grazie per l'indicazione...

Il comando che mi hai postato non fa altro che creare un link di nome linux-2.6.16-reiser-r3 che punta alla directory /usr/src/linux, giusto?

Poi devo fare un emerge di ndiswrapper? Ma questa installazione mi va a sovrascrivere quella vecchia?

----------

## cloc3

 *digu wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   prima di riemergere ndiswrapper una seconda volta dai:
> 
> ```
> 
> ln -sfn linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r3 /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

Eh no. Il link serve proprio a mantenere l'indipendenza tra le installazioni.

Alla fine, devi poter scegliere a piacere il boot con uno qualunque dei due kernel, senza interferenze.

In generale, preparare correttamente il link è importante anche per altri pacchetti, la cui installazione dipende dalla configurazione locale del kernel.

----------

## digu

ma il nome che hai definito per il link e' prestabilito o dipende dal tipo di kernel e da altri fattori?

Scusa la mia curiosita' ma voglio capire quello che sto facendo per evitare in futuro di dar fastidio ad altri con i miei dubbi

----------

## cloc3

Probabilmente la cosa migliore sarebbe provare e vedere cosa succede.

... o addirittura leggere il codice.

```

s939 linux # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 2006-04-30 16:08 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r4/

s939 linux # grep -rH linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r4 /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r4

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r4/drivers/ieee1394/.oui.c.cmd:cmd_drivers/ieee1394/oui.c := /bin/sh /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r4/drivers/ieee1394/oui2c.sh < drivers/ieee1394/oui.db > drivers/ieee1394/oui.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r4/include/asm/asm-offsets.h: * This file was generated by /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r4/Kbuild

/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r4/include/asm-x86_64/asm-offsets.h: * This file was generated by /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r4/Kbuild

```

A quanto pare il nome esplicito del kernel non è utilizzato molto nei sorgenti. A prima vista, quindi, ritengo che potrebbe essere anche modificato arbitrariamente. Di sicuro, tra le opzioni del .config, esiste CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="", che permette di aggiungere una desinenza arbitraria al nome del kernel corrente, che permette di mantenere in una stessa installazione due o più compilazioni distinte della stessa versione di kernel, con moduli differenti (magari ottenute con compilatori diversi), che verranno collocate in cartelle diverse di /lib/modules. Io ne ho fatto uso una volta per preparare un kernel su misura per una la macchina di un mio amico, senza sporcare la configurazione locale.

Se vuoi indagare più a fondo, tieni d'occhio i simlink simmetrici che vengono creati all'interno nella cartella dei moduli e cerca di capire cosa succede di loro modificando la versione del kernel:

```

s939 linux # ls /lib/modules/2.6.16-reiser4-r4/ -l |grep "\->"

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    32 2006-04-30 16:19 build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r4/

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    32 2006-04-30 16:19 source -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-reiser4-r4/

```

----------

## digu

C'e' una differenza tra il link che tu mi dici di creare e quello che viene creato in automatico se faccio un emerge del kernel con la flag USE="symlink" ?

Perche' il kernel con la flag symlink mi da' l'errore che ho scritto nei messaggi precedenti

----------

## digu

 *digu wrote:*   

> C'e' una differenza tra il link che tu mi dici di creare e quello che viene creato in automatico se faccio un emerge del kernel con la flag USE="symlink" ?
> 
> Perche' il kernel con la flag symlink mi da' l'errore che ho scritto nei messaggi precedenti

 

Correggo... ho fatto un emerge del kernel con la flag symlink, in modo che /usr/src/linux punti all'ultimo kernel installato... ho fatto allora un emerge di ndiswrapper e ora tutto funziona...

Pero' ora mi sorge il problema dei driver ATI... questi anche se li reinstallo non vengono caricati... ho seguito il seguente riferimento:

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html#installazione-dei-driver

 devo aprire un altro post o posso continuare la discussione qui dentro anche se ora l'argomento e' cambiato?

----------

## cloc3

 *digu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perche' il kernel con la flag symlink mi da' l'errore che ho scritto nei messaggi precedenti

 

Che io sappia, quella flag dovrebbe fare esattamente la stessa cosa che io, d'abitudine, preferisco fare a mano.

Finito l'emerge, controlla bene il contenuto di /usr/src con un `ls -l` e vedi se il link simbolico è corretto.

Se sei convinto del contrario, posta su bugzilla. Dopo aver accuratamente fatto tutte le verifiche del caso.

Per i driver ati non so. Non li uso.

Tu dici che non vengono caricati. Ma almeno, vengono creati al posto giusto?

Leggi anche i numerosissimi post a riguardo sul forum, anche in italiano.

Se necessario, apri un secondo post. Così è più probabile per te ottenere l'intervento di altri utenti.

----------

